# Outdoors > Fishing >  floundering

## Pengy

I have made myself a decent spear and want to try for a Flounder or two.
Is there an optimum tide time to have a go, or is it trial and error?

----------


## stug

Incoming high tide after dark should work.

----------


## veitnamcam

Really depends on the tidal area you are doing it in pengy.

beware getting cut off by incoming tide!

smaller tides are better here as big tides produce too much current and visibilitly is nil.

----------


## mikee

At the risk of sounding like a twat, I am a little surprised that a penguin would be asking for "fishing tips" although I guess since "spears" are not std operating penguin equipment  then maybe some pointers may be required  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Toby

just make sure the current runs head on so the sand and mud that stirs up flows away from you. We've been successful in both Tides here

----------


## Pengy

Thanks all (maybe with exception of Mikee ).
I have choices of location. First is in the shallows of the main bay, about 80 metres from the front door
Second is in the sheltered estuary by marina, but this opens into the main boat channel which is obviously deep, and also subject to pretty fast flow, up to 8 knots.
Lastly, we have the man made waterways, which are tidal, and muddy, but also surrounded by flash houses. 
No brainer really.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Thanks all (maybe with exception of Mikee ).
> I have choices of location. First is in the shallows of the main bay, about 80 metres from the front door
> Second is in the sheltered estuary by marina, but this opens into the main boat channel which is obviously deep, and also subject to pretty fast flow, up to 8 knots.
> Lastly, we have the man made waterways, which are tidal, and muddy, but also surrounded by flash houses. 
> No brainer really.


In front of the flash houses pengy there will be shitloads, none of those rich cunts are getting wet and muddy for a feed when they can buy it already clean and filleted.

----------


## mikee

> Thanks all (maybe with exception of Mikee ).
> I have choices of location. First is in the shallows of the main bay, about 80 metres from the front door
> Second is in the sheltered estuary by marina, but this opens into the main boat channel which is obviously deep, and also subject to pretty fast flow, up to 8 knots.
> Lastly, we have the man made waterways, which are tidal, and muddy, but also surrounded by flash houses. 
> No brainer really.


OK maybe this might be a little more useful. 20 years ago we used to row a small dingy (much like cams but fibreglass) round the rangitata  and rakaia lagoons spearing flounders. We used a 55w driving light to which we applied silicone anywhere it looked where it might leak mounted 1-2 feet under the water facing fwd , obviously, worked way better under the water than spotlight shone from above. 
I guess now you can buy ones which are more technically advanced

----------


## Pengy

Nice turn around mate.

----------


## veitnamcam

I have one much as mikee described, The boss has one from HandF I think that is led batts last all night and it turns iself on when underwater (salt only) and off when out.

----------


## stingray

FFS be careful little penguin 
Mysterious giant squid off Auckland coast stumps experts | Stuff.co.nz

----------


## sako75

A nice flat tidal bay. Not muddy. On the incoming tide between shin and knee deep. Just flounder about slowly. As kids we used to use the old kero lamp but the underwater lights now are the shiz. Just because you haven't seen anyone out there doesn't mean there are no flounder just they are all happy tucked up and watching the box. And for fucks sake don't spear those little web feet of yours

----------


## Pengy

I was going to get a pair of Orange Crocs specially for the job.

----------


## Pengy

NOT!!!

----------


## Scouser

> I was going to get a pair of Orange Crocs specially for the job.


"Crocs'....arrrrhhhhhh my eyes, my eyes.......!!!!!!!

----------


## Scouser

> FFS be careful little penguin 
> Mysterious giant squid off Auckland coast stumps experts | Stuff.co.nz


Do you recon 'Noodle' had taken a sickie??????

----------


## Pengy

Don't panic Scouser. I am not a complete fashion idiot. I would make sure to wear blue socks with my orange Crocs

----------


## Toby

Waders mate. Underwater lights, I dont like the LED ones myself. A mate has one and compared to my halegon lights I find it harder to pick up flouder with the led. I think its to do with being bright white and the colour of the river bed together. 

Love spearing flounders been doing it for years.

----------


## Pengy

I picked up a pair of neoprene chest waders from FCO for fifty bucks, so keen to get them wet. Tonight looks like it will be good conditions here

----------


## veitnamcam

Look forward to the report.

----------


## Pengy

Wind is picking up n/ne so may not be good enough vis.

----------


## Gibo

> Wind is picking up n/ne so may not be good enough vis.


You wont know sitting on your butt  :Psmiley:

----------


## Pengy

Well high tide is in the wee wee hours up here at the moment, so I will pop out around 2am and find out.

----------


## Scouser

> Well high tide is in the wee wee hours up here at the moment, so I will pop out around 2am and find out.


Good keen man....have the orange/blue crocks/socks combo on standby matey....you never know!...

----------


## sako75

Will be waiting at 2.10am for a report

----------


## Gibo

> Will be waiting at 2.10am for a report


Nice one. We will leave that one up to you  :Wink:

----------


## Pengy

Not really a good keen man @Scouser. Just an insomniac at the moment.

----------


## sako75

> Nice one. We will leave that one up to you


You know the story when the little one just gets over a viral infection and stops coughing at night we all can get some sleep only to decide Tonsillitis is next  :Yuush:  Now mum has it

----------


## Gibo

Stink

----------


## Bonecrusher

Must admit when I saw Pengy and thread titled "floundering" I thought it might be another Karen Kaye type exercise where he is floundering with the opposite sex again or finally coming out of the closet  :Psmiley:

----------


## Scouser

> Nice one. We will leave that one up to you


Exactly,  I will be nostril deep in the duvet.......and no that is NOT my wife's nickname!!!!!!...it's much cuter than that!!!! :ORLY:

----------


## Pengy

So no wind and a nice moonlit night saw me waddling around in my waders at 1.30am.
No flounder were seen, let alone captured for my brekky, but I did learn where all the paddle crabs hang out as well as where the sand is very soft and deep.

----------


## Scouser

Thats great advice @hamsav mines got the 3 prongs.....i wear my chest high waders and dont go deeper than my stomach...... :Thumbsup:

----------


## veitnamcam

Flounder feed on baby crabs so reasonably firm mud is where I would be looking, or at least that's where I would look here. Also the less tide the better, if it's high tide the fish are spread out over acres of mud flat but at low tide all the fish are concentrated in the channels.

----------


## Pengy

I hear you VC. I checked the river out too, but no luck. 
I reckon it would be possible to catch flounder on those Gulp softball crabs, with the right setup.

----------


## Gapped axe

have had some success over at Cooks Pengy

----------


## Gapped axe

whats the forecast over the weekend like Pengy

----------


## Pengy

> have had some success over at Cooks Pengy


Yeah I hear Purangi is good for a few.
Forecast is ok ish. 15 NE mostly, but no sign of that yet.

----------


## Pengy

If you text the following number with just a single letter, any letter, it will reply with a current wind speed and direction. 
021 177 3283
It doesn't cost

----------


## veitnamcam

> If you text the following number with just a single letter, any letter, it will reply with a current wind speed and direction. 
> 021 177 3283
> It doesn't cost


at what location?

----------


## Pengy

Whitianga. It is a direct line to the Westpac weather station for the chopper boys.I would guess that all regions have something similar to monitor conditions

----------


## sako75

I reckon that is Pengy's ex's number and a mass saturation of annoying call is in order

----------


## Pengy

Try it.

----------


## Gapped axe

was going to come up and touch base over the weekend but sadly work was finished a bit late and I couldn't be fucked diving up in the dark and sorting out a cold camp. thought about tomorrow and a poach to Scribes trev spot, but that would be a bit rude and plus the Chiefs are playing and I only have free view at the beach. will pm you and Scribe when the weather suits and see if you guys are keen for a catch up.

----------


## Pengy

He'll yeah!

----------


## Pengy

Call me Mr cautious, but I wear my stormy seas lifejacket  when in chest waders. It is warm and has pockets too

----------


## veitnamcam

I got a paltry 3 flounder this morning in the net, was giving the cruiser its by annual clean and a guy walking his dog asked me how fishing was...had talked to him before but only just worked out he was one of my neighbors sort of so gave him the flounder.
Then picking up the boy from a birthday party this afternoon was asked how fishing was this morning :Wtfsmilie:  seems the whole street is keeping an eye on me !

----------


## mikee

> Call me Mr cautious, but I wear my stormy seas lifejacket  when in chest waders. It is warm and has pockets too


a Penguin in chest waders now that would look funny as hell and totally un-natural too. I though penguins were waterpoof!!!!!

----------


## veitnamcam

I still have that drag net waiting to be used Mikee.....
Tho I think if I look back threw my fishing diary we could probably nail it next year  :Wink:   :ORLY:

----------


## mikee

> I still have that drag net waiting to be used Mikee.....
> Tho I think if I look back threw my fishing diary we could probably nail it next year



Ok we could do that, next year sounds good,  could do with another adventure.  :Grin:

----------


## veitnamcam

Righto  :Thumbsup:  :Cool: 

I would try and talk you into now but there isnt much around.....but things could change  :Wink:

----------


## Maca49

40 years ago we used to drag the net down Lake Reserve, out of Featherstone towards Lake Ferry. Fresh water lake buggered by the Rumahanga? River diversion, 30-35 flounders a drag, two guys on each pole and one behind to free any snags. Big fire on the beach, few beers and a feed. We used to get around 70 then enjoy the night.  :Cool:  used to get the odd trout and perch, could always hear the perch in the net when your ear was against the pole.

----------


## veitnamcam

70! No wonder there is fuck all now!

----------


## Maca49

I'm picking they were fresh water? Can they live in both? At least I was there for a bit of the raping another advantage of being older! We could hardly drag the net! Nice Manuka poles for strength.

----------


## Boaraxa

hey iv seen flounders above the Hurunui river bridge thought I was seening things first time I saw 1....its miles from the coast!

----------

